# Littleone

## Antra

, ..       ,     ,    __,  , ..   ,    .         , ..        ,   ,    . 

        ,    :

-    (     7 ,    8  ). 
-   ()   4 , 
-   (18-  )   (3   )
-     , 7 
-  ( 17-),    ,  
-  ()   16-,  
-     18-,   ,    . 

    -    /        (   20 ),  

    ? , ..      -.      ,   , , . ,    .        (),      .           ,    ,       ,    ,      .       ,       .      ,  

    ,             :
  ( )  - , - 
-  ( )    
-  ()    ,  - (  )
           ,     ..  ..      .   . 

    (    )  .

----------


## Melenab

!  :9:  . ,   ,  , .             .   !

----------


## industrial

.   ,  )  ,   !!!

----------


## Curcubel

!!!!     :6:

----------


## svetikkk

!!!!!!   ! !   ,   .     . :10: 
 ,  , ,  .  :6:  :6:  :6:

----------


## Kristinna

?      ,   .        (-   ,      ).

----------


## svn

,   "  ".     .  :1: 
!  :6:

----------


## lyusya.osada

> !!!!


 !!!  !!!!

----------


## Nata24792

! 
 !

----------


## Repka012

:10:

----------

